# Video - A Youth's First Strutter



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

We are getting out of the predator gear and switching into the turkey gear. For Andrew this is a gear he has never experienced and it shows in his great reaction after dumping this giant NY strutter.


----------

